# Are we allowed to leave product reviews?



## NightRunner (Jul 28, 2022)

I bought All In Motion pants, which I only mention because it's a Target-owned brand and might be relevant. I like them and wanted to leave a review. Because I'm short, I like to leave reviews that might be useful to fellow shrimps (I do the same on Amazon), so it would be detailed and not "These are the best pants EVAR!" or anything ridiculous.

I know we can't fill out guest surveys, so I thought I'd ask about reviews as well.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 28, 2022)

NightRunner said:


> I bought All In Motion pants, which I only mention because it's a Target-owned brand and might be relevant. I like them and wanted to leave a review. Because I'm short, I like to leave reviews that might be useful to fellow shrimps (I do the same on Amazon), so it would be detailed and not "These are the best pants EVAR!" or anything ridiculous.
> 
> I know we can't fill out guest surveys, so I thought I'd ask about reviews as well.


I've left a few reviews, I don't see why it would be a problem. Mine were all good, I don't leave bad reviews and wouldn't unless something was particularly egregious, like dangerous to the public or something like that.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 7, 2023)

Yes you are allowed to leave reviews.


----------

